# SOTWeekend .. Drinking Songs !!



## Dix (Aug 17, 2013)

Start it off with Eric Church


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)

Drankin songs. I got a million of them. And lived them all.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Dix (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah I am on a roll.


----------



## bmblank (Aug 17, 2013)

The marching band at MTU plays the polka "in heaven there is no beer, that's why i like it better here..."
It's awesome.
They basically play everything in jest, which is great, because who doesn't like hearing comedic songs coming from a band marching around in yellow and black striped overalls when it's 20°F. But it's kinda bad, cause there's some good players in that band. Could probably go on to better things.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)

bmblank said:


> The marching band at MTU plays the polka "in heaven there is no beer, that's why i like it better here..."
> It's awesome.
> They basically play everything in jest, which is great, because who doesn't like hearing comedic songs coming from a band marching around in yellow and black striped overalls when it's 20°F. But it's kinda bad, cause there's some good players in that band. Could probably go on to better things.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)

Gotta stop with this one and go to bed.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Ive mentioned not too long ago...... for the whiskey lovers- you know that place


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

One more for the tequila lovers..... ladies love this guy


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, it's a newer song, but I LOVE IT.......(both the song and that good ol' shine!)


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

BB- Some of that knob creek I got back in a cabinet just winked at me after that one :D


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)

Never knew George Strait was talking about me when he sang "To many years and too many beers have just about washed me up." until I saw these songs.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 18, 2013)

Around here any Dropkick song is a drinking song.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Around here any Dropkick song is a drinking song.


 
Cards and booze. Oh yeah...


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Cards and booze. Oh yeah...


 
Only thing missing in the video is the women ...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Cards and booze. Oh yeah...



Bloody cards an booze, I


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)

I am having some bad flashback watching these things.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm a George Strait junkie.....and he's got lotsa good drankin' songs.....


----------



## Dix (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 18, 2013)

Saw these guys last night up a bethel woods, but heres a video from some award show ZBB


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2013)

George at his drankin best. Posted one for it before but the vid was crap.


----------



## Dix (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Dix (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Grisu (Aug 19, 2013)

Even if you consider me a party pooper these are the drinking songs during my youth in “beer country”. I linked some of the lyrics or took a stab at translating them since how can a drinking song be any good if you cannot sing along? 

The “Toten Hosen” (the "dead pants"): Altbierlied (Old-beer song) (http://byo.com/cider/item/582-dusseldorf-altbier-style-profile)

Every man loves proudly his home country
Thus we love, of course, our beach at the Rhein,
Where stands the old castle tower, that’s our home,
since it cannot go without beer we shout out quickly:

[Ref.:]>Yeah, are we in the woods here? Where is our Altbier?
We have in Duesseldorf the longest bar of the world, yes, yes.
Yeah, are we in the woods here? Where is our Altbier?
Where is the hero who on his tap orders the next round?<

We join a gentleman tour to the beautiful Aar (river),
We drink burgundy (wine) only, of course!
However, at midnight is the longing too much
For the glass from the Altbierbarrel and the whole group starts shouting:
Ref.

The Toten Hosen essentially got famous with drinking songs, here is another one:

Lyrics: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/zehn-keine-jagermeister-ten-small-jaegermeister.html

Illegal 2001, Dosenbier macht schlau (Beer in cans makes smart):

When I was born, dear God was sleeping,
Since I was born without any talent.
I have two left hands and five thumbs on each hand,
And because I am so dumb I have no luck with women,
But I don’t give up hope, since one thing I know exactly,
I drink beer from cans daily because canned beer makes smart.
My Dad was landscaper at the university
And he said: Dear Thomas, it is not too late,
I tell you a secret from a friend who is a student,
who drinks only hoppy-beerido and he is intelligent,
keep your hands of champagne, that stuff just makes you drunk,
drink rather a lot of canned beer, since canned beer makes smart.
I am drunk every day, just short from delirium,
And I can only hope, my cleverness does not kill me,
I look like a corpse and my belly grows immensely,
Those are just side effects of my mental potential, who cares.
If you are feeling really bad and you do not know,
Just try it with “Klosterfraumelissengeist” (old-school german natural potion, helps against everything)

Before my time but still popular during my party days: The Bots: Was wollen wir trinken? (What do we want for drink?)

Lyrics: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/Was-wollen-wir-trinken-Was-wollen-wir-trinken.html

You may get a kick out of that one: Paul Kuhn: Es gibt kein Bier auf Hawaii (There is no beer in Hawaii)

Lyrics: http://www.oktoberfest-songs.com/es-gibt-kein-bier-auf-hawaii-lyrics.html

And finally: Herbert Groenemeyer: Alkohol:


----------



## smoke show (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 19, 2013)

Road Trip!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Not a drinking song but I am drinking to it so maybe that counts.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 14, 2013)

Not that I condone this but its a fun song.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## JustWood (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 15, 2013)

Elderthewelder got my two all time favorites already so I'll have to dig deeper:


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 16, 2013)

A few more:


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am really a beer drinker but here is another Tequila song.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 16, 2013)

For the record I was born1965.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 20, 2013)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/cyiVQcSd5zk?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

OP's choice eric church with the pledge of allegiance


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## iskiatomic (Sep 23, 2013)

KC


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 24, 2013)

Fear

Everybody needs to believe in something...





and- the best booze song ever (some vulgarity). Crank this up.


----------

